# -γκ ή -γγ



## partblah1990 (Mar 31, 2012)

Πότε βάζουμε -γκ- και πότε -γγ-; Π.χ. ζούγκλα, έγκυος γράφονται με -γκ- ενώ, όταν λέμε "στο εγγύς μέλλον", βάζουμε -γγ-.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 31, 2012)

Όπου το απαιτεί η λέξη. Δεν υπάρχει κανόνας πλην των περιπτώσεων που έχεις ν+κ (έγκυος, σύγκρυο, κάγκελο [λατ. cancellum]) και ν+γ (έγγαμος, συγγενείς). Κατά τα άλλα, τα σύγχρονα δάνεια που έχουν "g" μεταγραμματίζονται με "γκ" (ζούγκλα), αλλά υπάρχουν παλιότερες λέξεις που πέρασαν με "γγ" (αγγούρι).


----------



## Themis (Mar 31, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι πρακτικά η κατάσταση θα μπορούσε να συνοψιστεί ως εξής:

_-γγ-_ έχουμε: 1) σε περίπτωση σύνθετης λέξης στην οποία το πρώτο συνθετικό τελειώνει σε _-ν_ και το δεύτερο αρχίζει από _γ-_ (π.χ.συγγενής, συγγραφέας, εγγαστρίμυθος, Παγγαία), 2) σε άλλες περιπτώσεις στις οποίες έχει παραδοθεί ιστορική ορθογράφηση με _-γγ-_ (π.χ. λάρυγξ-λάρυγγος απ' όπου λαρύγγι, σύριγξ-σύριγγος απ' όπου σύριγγα / λέξεις αβέβαιου ετύμου όπου μπορεί να υποκρύπτεται σύνθεση με -ν και γ-, π.χ. εγγύς / άλλες λέξεις με τέτοια καθιερωμένη γραφή, π.χ. άγγελος, γογγυσμός, Αγγλία, Ουγγαρία), 3) ποτέ στην αρχή λέξης.
_γκ-_ έχουμε: 1) στις λέξεις ξένης προέλευσης που στα ελληνικά δεν έχουν μακρά ιστορία ορθογράφησης με _-γγ-_, άρα κατ' εξοχήν στις σχετικά πρόσφατα φερμένες λέξεις (π.χ. ζούγκλα, τσίγκος, μάγκας), 2) στην περίπτωση σύνθεσης με _-ν_ και _κ-_ (π.χ. έγκυος, εγκύπτω, εγκρίνω, πάγκοινος, συγκοινωνία, συγκομιδή), 3) σε άλλες περιπτώσεις στις οποίες έχει παραδοθεί ιστορική ορθογράφηση με _-γκ-_ (π.χ. αγκύλη, άγκυρα, αγκάλη-αγκαλιά), 4) στην αρχή όλων των λέξεων για την παράσταση του ήχου _/γκ/_.

Γκρίζες ζώνες ασφαλώς υπάρχουν, όπως υπήρχε παλιά η τάση να γράφονται πολλά _-γγ-_ χωρίς κανέναν ιδιαίτερο λόγο με αποτέλεσμα να συναντάμε ακόμα και σήμερα τέτοιες γραφές. Τώρα πάντως η γενική τάση είναι το _ουγκ_, όχι το _ουγγ_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 31, 2012)

Themis said:


> Τώρα πάντως η γενική τάση είναι το _ουγκ_, όχι το _ουγγ_.


Ψάχνοντας για κάτι άλλο, διαπίστωσα ότι στο ευρετήριο του Αντιλεξικού υπάρχει λήμμα οὓγκ (ναι, με δασεία-οξεία). Πρόκειται για το πρώτο σύστημα τυπωτικής τηλεγραφίας, από τον εφευρέτη του, Hughes. Εδώ θα βρείτε και άλλες καταπληκτικές αποδόσεις ξεχασμένων (ή μη) σήμερα πρωτοπόρων της τηλεγραφίας:

[...] διότι μεταβιβάζονται τηλεγραφήματα στην γραμμή, όσα μόνο ένας χειριστής μπορεί να μεταβιβάσει, είναι τα Μόρς, Ουγκ, Σίφων Ρεκόρδερ κ.λ.π [...]

[...]από τα παλαιότερα τυπωτικά συστήματα είναι το χρησιμοποιούμενο από εμάς το Βωδό, Σίμενς, Κρής [...]

Αυτό το Κρής...


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2012)

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?809-Βογκητό-ή-βογγητό

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?154-Η-μεταγραφή-του-αγγλικού-ng

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3682-Πιγκουίνοι&p=33922&viewfull=1#post33922
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1689-Pangaea-Παγγαία


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 31, 2012)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες οι προηγούμενες συζητήσεις. Είδα ότι ο nickel γράφει πως προφέρουμε /paŋγéa/ την Παγγαία. Να σημειώσω ότι το Παγγαίο όρος προφέρεται _/pangéo/_.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Apr 2, 2012)

Σε μερικές περιπτώσεις ίσως πρέπει να ανατρέξουμε σε πιο βαθιές ρίζες.
Για παράδειγμα η λέξη "λύγξ", όταν σχηματίζει τη γενική "λυγκός" σημαίνει το αιλουροειδές λύγκας, ενώ όταν γίνεται "λυγγός", τον λόξυγγα (ενδιαφέρον ότι τον βλέπω και με άλλες εκδοχές: λόξυγκα/λόξιγκα/λόξιγγα/λώξυγγα).

Πάντως η γενικότερη παρατήρηση του Hellegenes στο #2 νομίζω ότι καλύπτει αρκετά το θέμα, καθώς επίσης και η ιστορική ορθογραφία, όπως αναφέρθηκε στο #3. Στις "γκρίζες ζώνες" θα προτιμούσα το -γκ-, καθώς το θεωρώ απλούστερη γραφή από το -γγ-.


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2012)

Ειδικότερα για τον *λόξιγκα*, το Ορθογραφικό (ΟΛΝΕΓ) αναφέρει τις διαφορετικές γραφές και επισημαίνει «Σε περιπτώσεις αβέβαιης ετυμολογίας, προτιμάται η απλούστερη γραφή, την οποία υιοθετεί και η σχολική γραμματική: _λόξιγκας_». Στο ΛΝΕΓ μου, ωστόσο, το λήμμα ήταν _λόξυγγας_. Στο ΛΝΕΓ του 2012; (Στο ΛΚΝ, εδώ.)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 3, 2012)

Και στο ΛΝΕΓ (2012) είναι _λόξυγγας_.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 10, 2013)

Αρχικά υπέθεσα ότι η «σύγγρουση» κάποια σχέση θα 'χε με τη Συγγρού και τις συμπαραδηλώσεις της· αλλά μάλλον «σύγκρουση» εννοείτο: :)


----------

